# Wie Übertakte ich meine ATI HD 5450?



## Goyle 2010 (20. Dezember 2010)

Moin Leude,

wollte mal wissen, ob ich aus meiner Grafikkarte noch mehr Leistung rausholen kann.

Habe nämlich grade im CCC nachgeguckt und ein Modul zum manuellen Übertakten der Grafikkarte gefunden.

Hier meine Systemdaten: 

AMD Phenom Quad Core 9650 mit ~2,3Ghz pro Kern
4GB DDR2 RAM
ATI Radeon HD 5450

falls ihr noch andere Hardwarekomponenten braucht poste ich sie natürlich.

Momentane Takteinstellungen: 

Für leistungsstarke GPU: 650MHz

Für Hochleistungsspeicher: 800Mhz


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2010)

In dem du Overdrive aktivierst und die Regler verschiebst. Diese automatische Funktion, die nach jedem Taktschritt erstmal mit nem Belastungstest die Stabilität prüft, ist schonmal n guter Anhaltspunkt.
Generell stellt sich allerdings immer die Frage was es bringt, denn mit Overclocking machst du aus ner Officekarte keine High-End-Gaming-Grafikkarte. Wenn du wirklich mehr Leistung willst wirst du dir wohl ne neue Karte zulegen müssen.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Dezember 2010)

Eine neue Karte bringt da sicherlich mehr. Angenommen du übertaktest um 10%, dann hast du in einem Spiel statt 20FPS bestenfalls 22FPS. Ist nicht wirklich ein Unterschied, den man bemerkt, denke ich. Durch das Übertakten riskierst du ausserdem Grafikfehler und Abstürze. Das muss natürlich nicht sein. 
Übertakten war auch noch nie so mein Ding, auch wenn ich das mit meinem System problemlos könnte. 
Fakt ist aber, hat man genug Perfomance braucht man nicht übertakten. Hat man zu wenig Performance kann man durch das übertakten meist gar nicht so viel rausholen (bei wenig Aufwand), als das es wirklich spürbar was bringen würde.

Wenn schon übertakten, dann in kleinstmöglichen Schritten (nicht mehr als 5%) und mit einem Stresstest, wie z.B. mit einem Grafikbenchmark testen, ob es gut läuft. Dazu nebenbei ein Programm wie GPU-Z laufen lassen, um zu sehen wie sich die Temperatur verhält. Auch wenn Karten heutzutage eine recht hohe Temperatur aushalten, sind über 90°C nicht zu empfehlen. Bei Office-Karten eigentlich eher weniger. Kommt auch darauf an ob sie passiv oder aktiv gekühlt werden. Bei aktiver Kühlung ist meist etwas mehr Luft nach oben.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Dezember 2010)

Diese Graka zu übertakten, ist außer bei Showpcs völlig sinnfrei. 
Du müsstest sie wohl um 300% übertakten um in Gaminggrakareichweite zu kommen.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, dass ich das schreibe. Aber als ich den Threadtitel gelesen hab musste ich innerlich ganz schön dolle lachen .


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Dezember 2010)

Hättest du natürlich ein Mainboard mit ATI 4290 IGP, dann könnte man die Grafikkarten zusammenschalten, und erhielte ein Leistungsplus von ca 20%.


----------

